
When you need to rip the same CD 300 times - fanf2
https://john-millikin.com/%%h%%h%%h%%h/why-i-ripped-the-same-cd-300-times
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17649374](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17649374)

------
pandasun
Dupe, its on the front page :)

